# More RS2 Photos Added to Gallery



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've added a few more RS2 photos to our gallery. The RS2 was the first RS car from Audi, developed by Porsche and with a decidedly Porsche theme. New shots include the profile above, one interior photo and one photo of the manifold, complete with 'Powered by Porsche' text. 
Press photos of the pre-digital era are tough to find, but we will continue to add these as they are made available to us.
More here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...)/RS2


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: More RS2 Photos Added to Gallery ([email protected])*

Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dez9090 (Apr 15, 2004)

Thank You !!


----------

